
Fooling Neural Networks in the Physical World with 3D Adversarial Objects - logane
http://www.labsix.org/physical-objects-that-fool-neural-nets/
======
mhkane
Awesome work !! This breakthrough opens a new avenue! Also appreciate how far
you went in terms of developing new algorithms and 3D printing objects ! Would
be interesting to see if this can also work with ensemble of neural networks
as well as whether fooling an ensemble automatically leads to transformations
fooling individual neural nets within it !

